# Picture of my trucks



## YPLLLC (Dec 4, 2008)

Heres my 3 2008 Tundra dbl cabs with 8ft beds


----------



## YPLLLC (Dec 4, 2008)

putting plow pics up soon


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

What plows do you have for them?


----------



## YPLLLC (Dec 4, 2008)

have Snoway 29 series and salt spreaders


----------



## Signature lawns (Nov 27, 2008)

Didn't want to help bail out any of the BIG 3 huh? lol...Nice fleet


----------



## YPLLLC (Dec 4, 2008)

I would have been more than happy to, but when toyota was willing to take over 10k off each truck for a total of $33,000 off I had to do it. Ford would not even tak $15,000 off msrp. lol


----------



## plowindiesel (Feb 20, 2008)

looks good. im starting to like those tundras more and more


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Signature lawns;666640 said:


> Didn't want to help bail out any of the BIG 3 huh? lol...Nice fleet


haha

nice choice on the trucks and the color


----------



## YPLLLC (Dec 4, 2008)

Plowin diesel, I love them, I had two little V6ers and they were great but would max out at like 2 tons of pulling. I do a lot of lawncare and mulching in the spring and summer and i tell you the best part about these is the turning radius... I never have to back up when going around a circle drive even with cars on either side, I can pretty much turn in half the space as a ford or dodge or other truck and thats with a 20ft trailer. I love them!!!


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I'd have to say that your the first person in this industry that I've seen that runs all jap trucks. I just could not bring myself to do it honestly, but they look good!:waving:


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

I would run "jap" trucks but , around here I would lose work . . Have you lost any jobs do to having those trucks ?


----------



## YPLLLC (Dec 4, 2008)

I am just starting out with plowing and so no I have not lost jobs. The rest of the year I do lawncare and landscaping, mainly for residential, but looking to get into commercial, and no we have not lost any business because of our trucks. I know its just the tradition and thought of a foriegn vehicle. But actually these vehicles are 100% made in the USA now, which most people do not realize. In fact there are more parts on a tundra made in the US than in any other american truck in its class. I got them for a few reasons; 1 they last longer than US trucks, 2 they have the absolute best turning radius, 3 i priced out fords and gmc and toyota, toyota was the only one who was even willing to come down to the price i wanted. I saved over $33,000 total on these trucks from the MSRP. I love them, just wish toyota made a 3/4 ton...


----------



## pieperlc (Jan 4, 2005)

Signature lawns;666640 said:


> Didn't want to help bail out any of the BIG 3 huh? lol...Nice fleet


We may all be bailing out the big 3 without getting anything in return. Every April 15th, for the next 80 years.


----------



## H20-32 (Feb 11, 2007)

*Double cab 8 ft bed.*

Here is mine, it out pulls my gmc hd 2500 & F 250, turning is much better also. The ford handled a load the best, then the toyota & gmc to follow.I installed firestone airbags in the rear of the tundra, just need to upgrade tires to e load range. Good luck with the TT's.


----------



## H20-32 (Feb 11, 2007)

*Toyota tundra*

Lets see some pics of the fleet work ready.What did you pay for the plows, options.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

H20-32 listen, there is no way a friggin Toyota Jap Scrap is going to out pull my diesel Superduty, anytime anywhere...

YPLLC, I have to challenge you too about " In fact there are more parts on a tundra made in the US than in any other American truck in its class". I've been calling on the auto industry for 28 years, both Foreign and Domestic and I'm not quite sure of your experience other than what the dealer told you in order to get you to buy them, but the Ford F-150, Flagship of the truck market for decades has the lowest foreign content than any other truck in it's class, and that is a fact my friend. 

" They last longer than US trucks " I don't know what US truck you owned but this is not true either, are you talking from experience ?? 

You may feel like there is a ton of US manufactured parts on those truck but the cash goes back to the homeland dude. There are two foreign auto plants that closed in the South to take the work back to Japan, they left the plants idol and the workers holding their pe*kers in their hand and no work. As soon as the economy started to take a dive in Japan the work was pulled from the US and given to their people. Now, there are talks of the plants getting a new engine but that has now been put on hold as well.


Best of luck to ya though


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I would've bought a fleet of Dodges!! And here you can get a DIESEL crew cab for the $33k EASY. I almost bought a '08 Chevy 2500hd, power everything, DURAMAX, extra cab - $32,750 with $500 commercial rebate!


----------



## pieperlc (Jan 4, 2005)

YPLLLC;666822 said:


> 1 they last longer than US trucksQUOTE]
> 
> We'll see how long they last when they are actually put to work. Before the new Tundra, people that owned foreign trucks used them as grocery getters. What's the gvw and fawr on those things?


----------



## YPLLLC (Dec 4, 2008)

EGLC;666893 said:


> I would've bought a fleet of Dodges!! And here you can get a DIESEL crew cab for the $33k EASY. I almost bought a '08 Chevy 2500hd, power everything, DURAMAX, extra cab - $32,750 with $500 commercial rebate!


I did not pay $33k I paid under $24k a piece. The $33k was the amount off the MSRP for all 3.

Also guys, I was not meaning for my post to look like a brag, please dont ridocule me on my trucks, I am sorry to all who I have pissed off!!!!!


----------



## Loni1113 (Sep 22, 2008)

NICE!! Glad to see someone else with a Tundra on here. Here is a pick of my Plowing Machine. I up'ed to the 8 foot XBlade. It is awsome!!


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

YPLLLC;666822 said:


> I got them for a few reasons; 1 they last longer than US trucks, .


So where did you get that statistic? Did you, yourself conduct and fund a private study of a few thousand truck owners? 1/4 GM owners, 1/4 Ford owners, 1/4 Dodge owners, and 1/4 Toyota owners to get a non biased study? Or it is more like you THINK they last longer than US trucks, so lets just assume and say they do? Just wondering.. If you like japanese cars better, that is fine. That is your preference and you should buy what you like and what works for you. But don't sit there and come up with "Facts" that you do not know are true or not. I like the kubota grand L series cab tractors better than the John Deere cab tractors for a couple features they have that JD doesn't, but I don't come online and talk about how kubota tractors just last so much longer so thats why I'll buy one when I really have no idea, and no proof as to which one lasts longer.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

you guys are relentless, I think if any of you ever drove a Toyota truck you would be impressed. You guys keep comparing apples to oranges. The tundra isn't meant to replace a F250/2500, but it will replace the f150/1500's easily and be competitive with the 3/4ton gas trucks. I'll say this much. I have two toy's and they're great. I have a F350 and I loved it when I first got it, but now, i don't like it too much. its a pig on fuel, rides like a tank (even for a work truck) and resale is HORRIBLE on it. I will not be replacing it with another ford/chevy/dodge if I sell it in the spring.

YPL, nice trucks, let's see some pics with the blades. Let everyone laugh at you, they laugh out of ignorance. You're going to love the tundras.


----------



## H20-32 (Feb 11, 2007)

*Reply to Eyesell*

I never said my other trucks were diesel.I should have mentioned that all trucks are gas.When Toyota releases their 3/4 - 1 ton diesel truck, we will revisit the your statement and see if who has the final laugh.


----------



## YPLLLC (Dec 4, 2008)

EVERYONE!!!!! I am sorry I even put my pictures up here and talked about my trucks, the "facts" were yes not in fact "proven facts" that is what I have heard. I am SORRY!!!!!!!!!!! this site is awesome and everyone is so helpful and now I am really sorry i even brought this stuff up. just thought since everyone is so proud of their trucks I could be too, guess I was wrong. please dont go after me for some comment I made or anyone else for the kind of trucks they have. again SORRY


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

H20-32;667109 said:


> I never said my other trucks were diesel.I should have mentioned that all trucks are gas.When Toyota releases their 3/4 - 1 ton diesel truck, we will revisit the your statement and see if who has the final laugh.


Ya, I saw that thing in a magazine. That should be such a great truck cause they have so much experience in the 1 ton truck industry and all. I can hardly wait to run right down and buy one. The whole truck looked pretty fruit cake if you ask me. Good luck with that thing.

Wasn't it the toyota FJ frames that would snap under their own weight? Oh ya it was... Heres a couple pics

And aren't the toyota trucks rusting apart to the point where they pose a serious safty hazard? Ya, I believe that is going on as well. Heres an article of that too http://www.thebostonchannel.com/multimedia/m/19836945/toyota_tacoma_owners_fight_for_buy_back.htm

Good ole White Iron!


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

Eyesell;666880 said:


> H20-32 listen, there is no way a friggin Toyota Jap Scrap is going to out pull my diesel Superduty, anytime anywhere...
> 
> YPLLC, I have to challenge you too about " In fact there are more parts on a tundra made in the US than in any other American truck in its class". I've been calling on the auto industry for 28 years, both Foreign and Domestic and I'm not quite sure of your experience other than what the dealer told you in order to get you to buy them, but the Ford F-150, Flagship of the truck market for decades has the lowest foreign content than any other truck in it's class, and that is a fact my friend.
> 
> ...


I just want to see a pic of this 2006 Hertz Shelby


----------



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

I have to agree with most of the guys here when they say that domestic trucks have better reliability and are generally tougher that foreign trucks. It doesn't have anything to do with whether it was made in the US or Japan. It has everything to do with the fact that the big three have been doing it MUCH longer. Toyota didn't even offer a V8 in their trucks until the late 90's. They were all V6's and I4's. Toyota and Nissan have a lot to learn, but they will learn.

If I had a choice between an '09 Ram 1500 and an '09 Tundra, I'd take the Ram. Not because it was made in the USA, but because I know Dodge's track record with building great trucks. On the flip side, I would never buy a Chrysler, Ford, or GM CAR, simply because I think they are horribly unreliable, and they lose half their value when you drive them off the lot. But that is my own personal opinion.

In the mean time, take it easy guys, he apologized for posting his "facts". We're all friends here.

They're good looking trucks, and I hope they make you a lot of money.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

H20-32;667109 said:


> I never said my other trucks were diesel.I should have mentioned that all trucks are gas.When Toyota releases their 3/4 - 1 ton diesel truck, we will revisit the your statement and see if who has the final laugh.


I subscribe to 4 diesel truck magazines and one truck magazine and all 5 of them are saying Toyota has been doing nothing but putting off plans to release a diesel. Where are you getting your info? You don't really think they are going to release that 8.0 Hino do you? Cause that's not happening!


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I've seen Chevy's rust out beyond belief, I've seen the road rolling by through the floor boards of a Ford truck, I've seen a Dodge truck once that the rear diff collapsed and folded, I've seen Toyota trucks rust out before my very own eyes. The point is, they ALL have problems, some are different, some may be the same, who knows but the bottom line is, you'll always lose out no matter what you buy. That's not to say some haven't lasted much longer then to be expected, but in the end, it's just a big hunk of metal that will eventually be worth nothing.


----------



## simoncx (Dec 3, 2007)

All have there problems, the tundras are really nice 1/2 tons. If you can get away with using 1/2 tons thats great, I woundn't even consider anything less then a 3/4 ton anymore because it would be broken very quick. Yes my f-350 rides like a brick but I didn't buy it for comfort, I want to be able to put 2 tons in the back and not pull the bumper down the road it's a work truck plain and simple. Comparing a 1 ton diesel to a 1/2 ton is just plain stupid there 2 very different trucks made to be used different. You have some nice trucks and I wish you the best of luck with them.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

crb 2500;667142 said:


> I just want to see a pic of this 2006 Hertz Shelby


Here ya go, it cost me $ 551.00 to get it shipped from California to Michigan but well worth it, enjoy


----------



## 6feetdeep (Sep 8, 2006)

Eyesell: wheres the plow for that beast? Should have more than enough motor, just might need a little more meat on the tires!


----------



## H20-32 (Feb 11, 2007)

JDiepstra;667216 said:


> I subscribe to 4 diesel truck magazines and one truck magazine and all 5 of them are saying Toyota has been doing nothing but putting off plans to release a diesel. Where are you getting your info? You don't really think they are going to release that 8.0 Hino do you? Cause that's not happening!


The Key word you missed was WHEN Toyota release the truck.Yes your correct on the HINO diesel not being used.Too many rumors as far diesel power plants, but its coming.
As for the other statements that have arisen,from me just giving MY opinion on the other trucks I've owned, too give YPLLLC some feed back on their new trucks.:salute:


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

I can never figure the logic behind buying a foreign made truck. Without being too rude, it downright "erks" me. I know there are "issues" w/ our current domestic carmakers such as indifference to customer complaints but, I seriously doubt that most who buy Jap trucks don't really realize how bad that screws up our economy. I service a couple of commercial clients rite now who are having hard times (laying off). Why b/c of poor economy. We need American jobs in America. I have thoughts of suggesting to those clients that they should take a walk out in their parking lot and look at all the foriegn vehicles and then base the decision upon who to lay off on that!
WE ALL get pissed when someone buys someone elses services whom we call a lowballer rite away-that customer probably buys based upon price-this is the same Da&$ thing.


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

every time someone put up a Toyota with picks this hapons:realmad:.....not sure why but one thing this site is good for is to get input on how well trucks and equipment hold up....that’s what makes the site so good......now if the Toyota fails i would hope we could get correct input on what went bad.......i like diesel and American made trucks but i don’t always buy American......


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

H20-32;667546 said:


> The Key word you missed was WHEN Toyota release the truck.Yes your correct on the HINO diesel not being used.Too many rumors as far diesel power plants, but its coming.
> As for the other statements that have arisen,from me just giving MY opinion on the other trucks I've owned, too give YPLLLC some feed back on their new trucks.:salute:


There will be no 3/4 ton Tundra. I will try to find the article but if I recall, all 3/4 ton Tundra development, if any at all, was put on hold for an indefinite period of time so, the big three shall rule.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

Sno4U;667587 said:


> I can never figure the logic behind buying a foreign made truck. Without being too rude, it downright "erks" me. I know there are "issues" w/ our current domestic carmakers such as indifference to customer complaints but, I seriously doubt that most who buy Jap trucks don't really realize how bad that screws up our economy. I service a couple of commercial clients rite now who are having hard times (laying off). Why b/c of poor economy. We need American jobs in America. I have thoughts of suggesting to those clients that they should take a walk out in their parking lot and look at all the foriegn vehicles and then base the decision upon who to lay off on that!
> WE ALL get pissed when someone buys someone elses services whom we call a lowballer rite away-that customer probably buys based upon price-this is the same Da&$ thing.


Ignorance is bliss eh?? toyotas are made right here in the states now. The big 3 Bailout is bulslhit. let'em die out, they were too short-sighted to realize they were digging their own grave. Why should the whole country be responsible for that?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

lmao!!! let the big three go under, and how many jobs do you think will be LOST?! And you the economy is bad NOW?!! lmao you guys are digging your graves, no one "needs' a landscaper.

Nice fleet btw.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

just like no one NEEDS a plow guy either, but guess what. there will always be more lazy rich people than poor people.


----------



## Ford445 (May 26, 2006)

NICE TRUCK MAN!. I think the new Tundra is a sharp looking truck. I hope they work out well for you. 

Good Luck!


----------



## infineon954 (Dec 12, 2004)

That's a hard looking truck..Nice!


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

BSDeality;667627 said:


> Ignorance is bliss eh?? toyotas are made right here in the states now. The big 3 Bailout is bulslhit. let'em die out, they were too short-sighted to realize they were digging their own grave. Why should the whole country be responsible for that?


Not to be rude, but if figures you would make a comment like that from where you live, I'm tired of hearing the type of BS your pushing when I'm friggin surrounded by it 24/7.

Listen dude my wife is losing sleep ever night not knowing if I'll be employed tomorrow, if my and her family will be employed tomorrow, come live in Michigan and I guarantee if you were in my shoes your comments would be totally different !!!

So all of you out there that are not from this area, quit with comments you really know nothing about !!!!!!! Until you feel the pressure I and others in this area are feeling you can't say sh*t.

Sorry for venting fella's


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

H20-32;667546 said:


> The Key word you missed was WHEN Toyota release the truck.Yes your correct on the HINO diesel not being used.Too many rumors as far diesel power plants, but its coming.
> As for the other statements that have arisen,from me just giving MY opinion on the other trucks I've owned, too give YPLLLC some feed back on their new trucks.:salute:


I would change WHEN to IF and then agree with you.


----------



## tgh117 (May 14, 2007)

I hope they hold up good for you. I have a buddy that works at a local Toyota dealer and they are having all sorts of problems with the early 2000 tacoma frames. Hopefully they don't have those problems with these trucks. The frames are rotting out and breaking apart up hear in the northeast. It is such an issue that they are buying them back from the owners when a rust spot is seen and giving 2 to 3 times the book value, depending on the severity of the problems. You should do pretty good with that, guess only time will tell.


----------



## tgh117 (May 14, 2007)

I hope they hold up good for you. I have a buddy that works at a local Toyota dealer and they are having all sorts of problems with the early 2000 tacoma frames. Hopefully they don't have those problems with these trucks. The frames are rotting out and breaking apart up hear in the northeast. It is such an issue that they are buying them back from the owners when a rust spot is seen and giving 2 to 3 times the book value, depending on the severity of the problems. You should do pretty good with that, guess only time will tell.

I would never own a toyota myself, for some reason I am against the brand, just crazy I guess.


----------



## luckylawnboy (Sep 27, 2000)

The Tundra is a nice truck. Post pictures of the plows when you get them up. I would like to get the crew cab as a personal truck for my self.


----------



## willofalltrades (May 31, 2006)

BSDeality;667627 said:


> Ignorance is bliss eh?? toyotas are made right here in the states now. The big 3 Bailout is bulslhit. let'em die out, they were too short-sighted to realize they were digging their own grave. Why should the whole country be responsible for that?


Watch this video made by GM... It will answer your question

also, nice toyotas... I honestly couldn't stand the interior... I'm suprised you couldn't get a deal on one of the big 3... good luck


----------



## Tacr2man (Dec 10, 2007)

I find it uplifting to see how most of the guys on here are prepared to defend your home based industry . globalisation serves the purposes of rich multinationals only who have no patriotism , or concern for their countrymans lives . The lack of support for our brit motor industry when the then cheaper jap vehicles arrived , ended up with decimation of our industry base . I used local built vehicles in my businesses , and did not suffer at all financially by doing so , therefore the imports were not any better . 
brit farmers went from Land rover to mitsi, toyota etc, but they found that the saving on purchase was more than used up by trying to make them last as long as the old land rovers , they have now mostly gone back to land rover . 
The honda plant has just laid off its agency staff , and said they will shut for 2 months in new year . Honda formula 1 (800 workers) has said if they cant find buyer befor new year will close and leave fromula 1 . BMW (Mini) have laid off all agency staff , and will close for mont over christmas . They use agency workers to get round redundancy , and other benefit laws, as the workers are employed by the agency, who supply them to Corp . a lot are eastern Europe immigrant workers , poles rumanians etc , who can come here now as their countries have joined EU . 
Jap vehicles are Ok as long as you dont abuse them , as they are engineered down to just do the job saves on input costs of manufacture . Their are no old vehicles in japan as their laws force them off road after approx 3 years , alot get exported to UK and OZ (rh drive markets ) sold cheap seconhand . I can give lots of examples to back up my statements , having been involved with motor trade in UK and OZ ussmileyflag


----------



## plownoob (Aug 14, 2008)

YPLLLC;666974 said:


> I did not pay $33k I paid under $24k a piece. The $33k was the amount off the MSRP for all 3.
> 
> Also guys, I was not meaning for my post to look like a brag, please dont ridocule me on my trucks, I am sorry to all who I have pissed off!!!!!


This aint gonna help you, but just letting you know what was out there.

I picked up a 2008 LT reg cab silverado 3/4 long bed for under 24k. It was 32k sticker. Employee pricing brought it down to 29k. Then there was 5k in rebates plus $900 in business cashback. Don't get me wrong, I like your truck. I would get that for a personal one...but I went for this one to work with.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

Eyesell;667819 said:


> Not to be rude, but if figures you would make a comment like that from where you live, I'm tired of hearing the type of BS your pushing when I'm friggin surrounded by it 24/7.
> 
> Listen dude my wife is losing sleep ever night not knowing if I'll be employed tomorrow, if my and her family will be employed tomorrow, come live in Michigan and I guarantee if you were in my shoes your comments would be totally different !!!
> 
> ...


First off thax for the pics of the car . thats my "dream car "

Its not B. S. I know are times are hard . I have family that works for 2 of the 3 . Your Union did this too you !! they over paid the CEO's & a guy with no "skill " gets 20-25 per hour .(would you pay some one 25 per hour to shovel walks every day ) NO co. can be successful with that . than you'll stop & strike if you feel you need more . don't get me wrong I DON'T have all the info . theirs a time that all you need to do something for your Co. if you all took less and gave more may be they could pull out of this !! are you or any of you or co workers willing to work for less ?

we now have OSHA so is the union needed ? I truly don't know ! but, in my opinion its not!! OSHA will keep your work place safe . so the union just gets you good med & money !! please tell me if they are !


----------



## luckylawnboy (Sep 27, 2000)

The city of Indianapolis just bought 85 toyota camrys hybrids for the police detectives. Their statement was that Toyota is made in america and right now employes more people than Chevrolet. They also stated it gets better mpg than the malibu hybrid. and will be a better value in the long run for the detectives. Our town of Anderson is a dying gm town but they did this to them selves by allowing the union to get to strong and allowing the management to ride the system and not be held accountable. Truly a case of to many upper level management.


----------



## Bernie Lomax (Mar 15, 2007)

Did you guys chase him away? I wanted to see the Tundras with the plows.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

seriously, this is sounding more like the lawnsite mowing forum...

let the guy run what he wants his money his consequences.

me?? im happy with my big azz f350 diesel!


----------



## CAT MAN (Oct 16, 2008)

JDiepstra;667216 said:


> I subscribe to 4 diesel truck magazines and one truck magazine and all 5 of them are saying Toyota has been doing nothing but putting off plans to release a diesel. Where are you getting your info? You don't really think they are going to release that 8.0 Hino do you? Cause that's not happening!


well lets just say if they do come out with the tundra diesel and use that 8.0liter that will be a far cry to keep up with the duramax,cummins,and powerstroke.. If im not mistaken when i read the write up on it it was was under powered compared to the big 3 numbers were.. I know its only a concept but still.. and the 8.0liter will make it tougher to meet emmissons.


----------



## ultimateinc (Dec 3, 2008)

sorry i have to agree with eyesell i dont wanna lose anymore customers and i sure as hell wouldnt pull up to bid a job in a truck like the 1 were talking about like all the bumper stickers say on my trucks ( out of a job yet? keep buying foreign)


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

YPLLLC;667126 said:


> EVERYONE!!!!! I am sorry I even put my pictures up here and talked about my trucks, the "facts" were yes not in fact "proven facts" that is what I have heard. I am SORRY!!!!!!!!!!! this site is awesome and everyone is so helpful and now I am really sorry i even brought this stuff up. just thought since everyone is so proud of their trucks I could be too, guess I was wrong. please dont go after me for some comment I made or anyone else for the kind of trucks they have. again SORRY


i'm a chevy person but you have 3 great trucks there. If i just posted that i just bought a new chev i would get crap too...Please dont say sorry that you posted something that you decided on getting with your $$$


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

JBMiller616;667175 said:


> I have to agree with most of the guys here when they say that domestic trucks have better reliability and are generally tougher that foreign trucks. It doesn't have anything to do with whether it was made in the US or Japan. It has everything to do with the fact that the big three have been doing it MUCH longer. Toyota didn't even offer a V8 in their trucks until the late 90's. They were all V6's and I4's. Toyota and Nissan have a lot to learn, but they will learn.
> 
> If I had a choice between an '09 Ram 1500 and an '09 Tundra, I'd take the Ram. Not because it was made in the USA, but because I know Dodge's track record with building great trucks. On the flip side, I would never buy a Chrysler, Ford, or GM CAR, simply because I think they are horribly unreliable, and they lose half their value when you drive them off the lot. But that is my own personal opinion.
> 
> ...


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

Loni, 
Couple questions:

how much did you pay for those tires and rims? and how much money do they make you?

How much did you pay for that plow and spreader? and how much do they make you?

Ya your rig looks good but i dont see why you would put rims and tires on your work truck. i would think customers would think there paying some kid that doesnt know where to put his money, so there for who knows how long hes going to be in buisness. I like the plow and spreader cause they make you money!!


----------



## lowcostlawns (Nov 30, 2007)

lol wow this was a good way to "pull the cord" on everyone here about toyota v.s. domestic!! By the way your fleet of tundras rock. Way to go think out of the box!!! I would have a toyota fleet but unfortunatly we need to have our diesels.


----------



## 89smurf (Nov 30, 2008)

BSDeality;667719 said:


> just like no one NEEDS a plow guy either, but guess what. there will always be more lazy rich people than poor people.


I think you have that backwards... There will always be more poor people than rich people. Do a quick Google search of income demographics and you'll see.

And the guy bought what he felt suited his needs. Personally, I'm a fan of what works. If the Tundra works for him, that'd be good enough for me. Having driven all of the big 3 3/4 ton gassers, I would have also picked a tundra.


----------



## GTLS (Nov 29, 2008)

This is as stupid, but serious question: Are those Tundras 1/2 tons or 3/4 tons? They don't have any markings that actually "signifies" what size they are, and how do they work with plowing? Another stupid question, but what makes one plow brand better than the other(Besides V plow)


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

BSDeality;667627 said:


> Ignorance is bliss eh?? toyotas are made right here in the states now. The big 3 Bailout is bulslhit. let'em die out, they were too short-sighted to realize they were digging their own grave. Why should the whole country be responsible for that?


Wow, speaking of ignorance have you looked in the mirror? Do you realize that 1 in every 10 jobs is supported by the American auto industry? Well if you didn't before, now you do. And yes that is a fact. Thats 10% of all jobs in the US, which comes out to around 14 million jobs according to the Bureau of Labor Statistics. I seriously believe that we ALL would see an unimaginable ripple effect from something like that. I think most would agree, but one must be beyond ignorant to not see it.

But like a said before, if those are the trucks that work for you, and they are what you want then that is good. Its not an easy task building a business to the point of running 3 brand new trucks, whether they are US, jap, or even Korean it doesn't matter, and you should be proud of that. Putting any kind of truck on here will stir the pot somewhat, but that is what will almost always happen when a foreign truck is posted. Don't take us to seriously though, some of us just get cranked up real easy!ussmileyflag


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

GTLS;671254 said:


> This is as stupid, but serious question: Are those Tundras 1/2 tons or 3/4 tons? They don't have any markings that actually "signifies" what size they are, and how do they work with plowing? Another stupid question, but what makes one plow brand better than the other(Besides V plow)


The yotas are 1/2 tons. They don't make 3/4 ton trucks.


----------



## Loni1113 (Sep 22, 2008)

Joesno;671131 said:


> Loni,
> Couple questions:
> 
> how much did you pay for those tires and rims? and how much money do they make you?
> ...


I got the tires and rims free when I purchased the truck from the dealer. ( it was part of the deal I made). They also put the lift on it for me. (Again part of the deal, and at no extra cost.) I only do this part time anyway. I have a full time job that is very flexible and I have "comp time" that I can take off whenever I need to go plow when the weather is bad. So if you are going to try and beat me up for "for not knowing where to put my money", you can bring it all day long because I guarantee you I make more than you do!
Wow, I just looked at your profile. You are 17! And you are talking about someone thinking I am just a kid. (but hey, good job on starting a business that young, it is cool as hell. I hope everything pans out and you are rich one day)


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

merrimacmill;667140 said:


> Ya, I saw that thing in a magazine. That should be such a great truck cause they have so much experience in the 1 ton truck industry and all. I can hardly wait to run right down and buy one. The whole truck looked pretty fruit cake if you ask me. Good luck with that thing.
> 
> Wasn't it the toyota FJ frames that would snap under their own weight? Oh ya it was... Heres a couple pics
> 
> ...


Eviedently you don't know your trucks very well...The Hino has been a frontrunner in it's class for a longtime(lot's of experience)...I have seen the protoype dually first hand...It's AWESOME....I'd take it over a 350 with a powerstroke any day...just too bad Toyota has suspended that research and production until the economy gets better.

A man can't even post pics of his equipment....What happened to the if you don't have anything nice to say....don't say anything at all....


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

plenty of companies in the nati use Toyota's. id imagine they have to be cheaper in price and i would hope they get better MPG. if they are not cheaper and don't get better MPG then i wouldn't switch over. Also during these times i think we should give our big three some support. other than that who really cares what you have.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Impressive looking fleet! I guess only time will tell as to how they hold up. I have to admit, I never even looked into a foriegn truck when I bought my Ford. They look "beefy" but again how will they hold up. Are those stripped down models or do they come with some creature comforts? Right now (in my area) you can buy a 08 Ford super duty F250 8ft bed XLT for right around low 20's. The dealer ran an ad a couple weeks ago for these prices. BTW love the color! Good luck with them.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Joesno;671713 said:


> plenty of companies in the nati use Toyota's. id imagine they have to be cheaper in price and i would hope they get better MPG. if they are not cheaper and don't get better MPG then i wouldn't switch over. Also during these times i think we should give our big three some support. other than that who really cares what you have.


I dont want to hi-jack this thread but I have ZERO sympathy for any of the "big three" or any one who is being bailed out by US! If these companies are dumb enough to pay some one who pushes a broom or just sits there and pushes a few buttons 30,40,50,60,70 bucks an hour then they get what they disereve! No one is bailing me out! Its call GREED and it finally caught up to them. Got to love unions.


----------



## amberslawncare (Sep 13, 2008)

Joesno;671131 said:


> Loni,
> Couple questions:
> 
> how much did you pay for those tires and rims? and how much money do they make you?
> ...


Really!!!!!! You are picking on someone because of his rims? dont hate!!!!! heck mine where the first thing i did to mine, I also added duel exhaust, and cold air intake. and about $1500 in chrome and other goodies... All i have to say to haters like this is it is all about image, you show up in junk and people will judge you. You pull up in that and charge the same, guess who wins the job...IMAGE IMAGE IMAGE...... i always make my work trucks noticable when going down the road. Most of the time i get calls and they say i say your truck, or i heard your truck. Not hey i got your number off the rusty clunker i saw going down the road.

As for the Yota, man they are tempting. they look great and resale, i mean what resale? when you own a yota why sell it..LOL.... I dont care what they are or where there made a truck is a truck, all of them have there problems. and the guys backing G.M some state that they have it figured out??? do you drive G.M? cuz i do and trust me they have no idea, that is why they sell after market parts and power adders.


----------



## GTLS (Nov 29, 2008)

Petr51488;671454 said:


> The yotas are 1/2 tons. They don't make 3/4 ton trucks.


Thanks you, siiirrr!


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

Trying to get this thread back on topic, does the person who started this thread have the pictures of his trucks with plows on them?


----------



## Niteman9 (Jan 6, 2007)

If anyone showed up at my house wanting any business from me driving a toyota I would send them packing


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Well I read newspaper where city I live.

They have huge problem with crime on foreign cars. tons of vandal slash 2 tires on passenger side then wrote say BUY USA CAR INSTEAD FOREIGN CAR.


They did to Toyota, Honda, Mazda, hydruati, Mit, and many cars from foreign. I bet owners realized it not good idea buy foreign cars now. 


Well to tell you true. Lot people in Michigan work for auto factory. if auto factory closed. That be huge problem for you.


Are your customers work for them? If they lost job then you lost job because they can't afford to pay you plow their driveway.


If you live in Michigan you be understand how hard to live with tons of crime steal stuff or lowballer. 

They try steal gas from my truck but lucky I have steel cap with lock. 


I have see Toyota's engine issue with sludge and frame rot. That what I was avoid because I don't want drive on highway with 1,000-2,000 pounds of stuff on bed sudden frame snap. 


There are NO NO best trucks. My opinion I like Ford but will buy 1965 Dodge D500 in spring time and 80's Chevy K5 blazer in future.


----------



## zabMasonry (Oct 13, 2007)

Personally I think that they should give US the bailout money so that we can go buy a new vehicle, and get rid of some of the overhead that the companies are facing. 

I've got no sympathy for the big three, or any other car maker. They should have seen the writing on the wall. They knew that the price of gas was only going to go up and the the economy was on the downfall. They all leased vehicles for ridiculously low amounts at the end of the lease the vehicle was worth significantly less then had been paid for. I commend Chrysler for being the first to stop all leasing. 

When or if i have the money to buy a new truck I'm going to test drive the big three, toyota, nissan. I'm not going to even guess what I will buy. I will say that I'm not happy with general trend in 1/2tons of going to coil rear suspensions, and IFS. I'm a firm believer in leaf sprung solid axels in trucks. I'm going to buy a truck to work with, not to look good in, or drive the old lady to a nice dinner in. 

Please folks, keep in mind that Toyota is also a major contributer to the US economy and they aren't running to washington asking for money. They may take their profits offshore, but thats no different then sticking it in a fat cats pocket.


----------



## ultimateinc (Dec 3, 2008)

got this email the other day very interesting

now lets see what your opions are 

this 1 needs to be fowarded to as many people as possiable as a reminder of who is actually taking care of business at home. i could let this one pass by considering the recent news & events regarding the big 3 automobiles compaines, and whats at stake for current and future jobs for millions of people in the risk of losing techonological advances, knowledge, and experience of our manufacturing capabilities.

LET EVERYONE KNOW 

for the record

ford,chrysler,and gm contributions after 9/11
cnn headline news did a short news listing regaurding ford&gms contributions to the relief and recovery efforts in newyork & washington

1.ford $10million to american red cross matching employee contributions of the same number plus 10 excursions to ny fire dept the company also offered er responce team serviecs and office space to displaced goverment employees.

2.GM $10 million to american red cross matching employess contributions of same number and a fleet of vans,suv's,and trucks

3. daimler chrysler $10 million to support the childeren and victimes of sept 11 attack.

4. harleydavidson motorcycles $1 million and 30 new motorcycles to the newyork police dept

5. volkswagen employees and management created a sept 11 foundation funded initial with $2 million for the assistance of the childern&victims of the WTC

6. hyundai $300,000 to the amercian red cross

7. audi nothing

8.bmw nothing

9.daewoo nothing

10. fiat nothing

11.honda nothing despite boasting of second best sales month ever in august 2001

12. isuzu nothing

13.mitsubishi nothing

14.nissan nothing

15.porsche nothing press release with condolences via the porsche website

16.subaru nothing

17.suzuki nothing

18.toyota nothing despite claims of high sales in july and aug 2001 condolences posted on website

whenever the time comes to buy or lease a new vehicle keep this info in mind you might want to give more consideration to a car manufactured by a amercian

its ok for these companies to take money out of our country but it is apparently not acceptable to return some in time of crisis .

REMEMBER THIS NEXT TIME YOU BUY YOUR NEXT VEHICLE AND WHAT THEY GIVE BACK TO OUR COUNTRY!


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Sorry dude, but I posted this in "off topic discussion" on 12-2

See thread:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=71276

You can see everyone's responces


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

Niteman9;678170 said:


> If anyone showed up at my house wanting any business from me driving a toyota I would send them packing


So i guess that toyota makes the guy wanting to not lay on his ass and get out there and earn some $$ Rude or something...Let me ask a ? where is the comp your on doing what you want to do made from?... american jeans cost 40-100 bucks instead of 15-30..what are you wearing?????????Must be a *******


----------



## ultimateinc (Dec 3, 2008)

if you already posted it what are you sorry for ???


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

Eyesell;667819 said:


> Not to be rude, but if figures you would make a comment like that from where you live, I'm tired of hearing the type of BS your pushing when I'm friggin surrounded by it 24/7.
> 
> Listen dude my wife is losing sleep ever night not knowing if I'll be employed tomorrow, if my and her family will be employed tomorrow, come live in Michigan and I guarantee if you were in my shoes your comments would be totally different !!!
> 
> ...


i will say this if the auto industry goes down .. this WHOLE planets goes down ... i know how it is .. i got layed of from then "DAIMLERCRYSLER" half my family worked for the big three ... im not saying that FORD CHEVY OR DODGE is better or worse then our FORIEGN competitors ... but i remember 10 yrs ago everyone drove school buses for vehicles .. then we got into the IRAQ war .. gas shot up do to GREEDY oil investors .... now guess what the whole planet's suffering .. !! its what they call GLOBAL AFFECT ... now im done ranting .. sorry just my .002


----------



## manning1 (Oct 28, 2008)

*tundras*

i agree with the true patriots. we need to ammend the constitution and ban this foreign trash it is completely un american. it takes a different breed to drive one they just dont get it


----------



## NickGB (Dec 21, 2008)

BSDeality;667719 said:


> just like no one NEEDS a plow guy either, but guess what. there will always be more lazy rich people than poor people.


Time to do some research there friend.



manning1;689617 said:


> i agree with the true patriots. we need to ammend the constitution and ban this foreign trash it is completely un american. it takes a different breed to drive one they just dont get it


We've seen time and time again that isolationism does NOTHING good.


----------



## bucko (Dec 21, 2008)

Eyesell;666880 said:


> H20-32 listen, there is no way a friggin Toyota Jap Scrap is going to out pull my diesel Superduty, anytime anywhere...
> 
> YPLLC, I have to challenge you too about " In fact there are more parts on a tundra made in the US than in any other American truck in its class". I've been calling on the auto industry for 28 years, both Foreign and Domestic and I'm not quite sure of your experience other than what the dealer told you in order to get you to buy them, but the Ford F-150, Flagship of the truck market for decades has the lowest foreign content than any other truck in it's class, and that is a fact my friend.
> 
> ...


its not all about what you can tow why pay for a truck that can tow a big ass load when your neva going to tow it bet it dont cost him as much as you to run 1 of them trucks as ur SD, and why shuld he buy american when he saved almost the cost of a 4th truck its a globle market and its a bout time the big three relised that insted of running to the govement cap in hand when they have spent all there mony. and toyota are mor than likely going to be there in 2 years time to honour his warranty,
if we are lucky one might just go yay lots of cheep trucks


----------



## badjuicedgt (Jan 6, 2005)

i guess if everyone liked the same thing the world would be pretty boring, and to everyone *****ing about the bail out i hope non of them get it cut the big wigs salery from 10 mill a year to 250k a year to hold down their chairs.

and yes i work for ford and have alot of family the works for gm


----------



## PA-plow-at-home (Mar 20, 2007)

YPLLLC;666624 said:


> putting plow pics up soon


Do you have pictures of your Toyota Tundras with plows mounted?


----------



## Pusher5.4 (Sep 8, 2008)

Loni1113, Your truck looks sick. Don't everyone jump all over me for liking a toyota I own an F250. but you have to have the right truck for the right job, there are a ton of, s10, ranger, explorer, blazer, and cherokees around me with plows because there are a ton of apartment buildings with small lots that back up to alleys there is no way you could get in there with a full size truck. On the same token no way I would try to push a heavy snow on a big lot with a ranger.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

bucko;689948 said:


> its not all about what you can tow why pay for a truck that can tow a big ass load when your neva going to tow it bet it dont cost him as much as you to run 1 of them trucks as ur SD, and why shuld he buy american when he saved almost the cost of a 4th truck its a globle market and its a bout time the big three relised that insted of running to the govement cap in hand when they have spent all there mony. and toyota are mor than likely going to be there in 2 years time to honour his warranty,
> if we are lucky one might just go yay lots of cheep trucks


Man that's tough to read


----------



## mmplowing (Sep 20, 2007)

I am all for buying american. When it comes down to it, at least in business, its all about bang for the buck. I shop at walmart, I am supporting china. It sucks! But I cant be buying certain things for more money to support the local guys. The local guys "in this case the big 3" have gotten greedy and have made me go with a cheaper way. I would never buy a toyota, it would not hold up to the abuse that I put my trucks through. The one thing I have not heard throughout this thread is replacement parts. Go buy a part for a toyota or a honda and then go buy the same part from GM or Ford. My experience, the foreign parts are 3 times the price. When you use trucks and equipment for work, stuff it going to break! If the yotas work for this guy great! If they worked for me I would buy them too. But I will not buy anything less then a 1 ton and most of the time I am running them at capacity or over. Maybe all this back and forth can be summed up with "TO EACH THEIR OWN"ussmileyflag


----------



## grasmancolumbus (Mar 4, 2008)

YPLLLC;667126 said:


> EVERYONE!!!!! I am sorry I even put my pictures up here and talked about my trucks, the "facts" were yes not in fact "proven facts" that is what I have heard. I am SORRY!!!!!!!!!!! this site is awesome and everyone is so helpful and now I am really sorry i even brought this stuff up. just thought since everyone is so proud of their trucks I could be too, guess I was wrong. please dont go after me for some comment I made or anyone else for the kind of trucks they have. again SORRY


Sceeereeew them all first plow I had was on a 1985 Toy sr5 4x4. Loved it paid 900 bucks for it in 94 plowed 3 years with it took the plow off and sold it for $1000. Truck was great small and easy to use. I think you got some nice trucks you should be very proud of them. Besides who can go out and buy 3 new trucks right now you must be doing something right I say keep doing it its working for you isnt that the american way!ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

I find it interesting how many are bashing Toyota but have never owned one

Yesterday I was filling my F250 at the gas station and another plower with a tacoma and a 6'9'' Fisher pulled up behind me.We started talking about his truck and asked how he liked it,he smiled said the dealer bends over backwards for me,great on fuel (one tank does all his 50 driveways and plently left over),resale value is great and it bangs off driveways as good as any half ton and he can't praise his truck enough.

I got to thinking once he pulled away,say the frame on my Ford starts rusting away (a crossmember actually is) would Ford buy my truck back from me like Toyota is around here? I honestly don't think they would.I've owned GM trucks and Fords and always figured I'm just another face at a dealer.

To be honest I think my next truck will be a Toyota,the big 3 all make great trucks but something about Toyota is making me look very hard at them the more I think about it............

Happy faces and customer service.

Who cares about where its made? Canada,America,Mexico,Japan if it works good and your happy with YOUR truck and brand more power to you,just don't slam a guy for buying/owning a truck because its not from the big 3


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

murray83;701265 said:


> I find it interesting how many are bashing Toyota but have never owned one
> 
> Happy faces and customer service.
> 
> Who cares about where its made? Canada,America,Mexico,Japan if it works good and your happy with YOUR truck and brand more power to you,just don't slam a guy for buying/owning a truck because its not from the big 3


O think allot on this . the people that dislike the toy's may have been hurt by losing a job or clients doing so . the fact of the matter is if you live here you have had a family member fight so you can have what you wont & I can have what I wont . I drive a Chevy . my g/f drives a Honda . name me one ford or chevy that gets 35-40 mpg's . the Honda has a sticker that states made in usa . So if you respect you grandfather let the toy's roll . You don't like them don't give them your money .


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

I will put my $0.02 in here. At 29yrs old I have owned two toyotas, a chevy blazer, three jeep grand cherokees, a f150 and now a 1500 silverado. Both of my yotas had well over 200,000 miles before I sold them. I did very little maintenance on either vehicle. To this day I regret selling my reg. cab '89 4x4 yoto p/u which had 31" tires, a 3.0 v6 and a 5spd manual transmission. The blazer had around 50,000 miles and I gave it back to the dealer b/c of all the problems. My only complaint with my jeeps is one of them had around 90,000 miles when the tranny started to slip. My f150 I bought with around 50,000 miles and at 90,000 it started to fall apart. I replaced a cylinder head after a spark plug blew out and ford would not fix it, knowing it was a problem. I had the truck a couple of years and put around $5,000 into it! I now have the silverado. No problems yet but its a 2007 with 30,000 miles. I don't know about my other vehicles but I know that my chevy was built in Canada! So show me the american made car. The tundra is built in Indiana by american workers so don't buy Toyotas and that too will cost americans jobs. People can say what they want but none of the auto co. are american anymore. I don't have too many facts but that is one of them. As far as Dodge's reputation, you have to be kidding me. Dodges are known to have terrible transmissions and front end components (at least the older dodges 2000 + or -). Not only have I heard this but experienced it while working for NIMO. We drove dodge 1500 and went through several transmissions. I had a tie rod fall off while I was driving. Luckily I was backing out of a driveway and not traveling down the highway at 75mph. All vehicles have there problems and everyone has there opinions. Those opinions are based on experience. For me, the most reliable vehicles have been the yotas and the jeeps! I currently have a 2007 grand cherokee with the 4.7v8 and love it! It's actually rated to tow more than my 1500 chevy!


----------

